# Grouting question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Got around to re grouting bathroom yesterday. Finished off by using some cheapish wax that I had in shed on tiles.my question is what do you guys use on your bathroom wall tiles in order to stop the grouting from discolouring?
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Use Epoxy grout 
as normal grout is porous so will soon stain or if it's coloured it will go white.
Use a grout sealer.


----------

